# So where does everyone paint?



## Nick-theCut (Dec 18, 2012)

Garage? Outside? Who has the best method for a non pro?  I've done a lot outside (wind is for the birds)
Anyone have great ideas for someone with no paint studio?


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nick,

I did mine in the garage and draped a bunch of plastic sheets to make a booth area.  Used a vent fan propped under the garage door and everything.  The bad part was that the sheets blew all around and such with the wind.

I later did most of my painting in the back yard in the clear and calm mornings.  Seemed to work out okay.  Then let the parts dry in the garage.


----------



## panelman (Dec 18, 2012)

When I dont have access to the spray booth, I usually drape plastic, put a fan on each end(one blowing in and one out). Just make sure the fan blowing in does not point directly at ay of the objects being painted. Depending on the type of paint you are using you could also wet the plastic and floor to keep the dust down. The moisture can make some paints(mainly spray bombs) "blush" or get milky looking.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 18, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> Nick,
> 
> I did mine in the garage and draped a bunch of plastic sheets to make a booth area.  Used a vent fan propped under the garage door and everything.  The bad part was that the sheets blew all around and such with the wind.
> 
> I later did most of my painting in the back yard in the clear and calm mornings.  Seemed to work out okay.  Then let the parts dry in the garage.




The garage booth is what I envision in my head.  Is there anything you would do different next time?
Or do you just prefer letting it hang to dry in there?


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 18, 2012)

*10' x 10' picnic canopy tent & about 6 cheap clear shower curtains*

This is going to sound ridiculous but I have a Big Lots 10' x 10' picnic canopy tent (top cover only) and about 6 cheap shower curtains hung from all sides.  The roof supports are great to hang items from.  It's portable, can be taken down and put away when not in use, can be put up virtually anywhere and keeps your parts out of elements & dust while they dry.  Cheap clear shower curtains work best so you get plenty of light.   Mine has a white plastic canopy for more light.  I used clothespins to hold the shower curtains together if I use it in the yard but have also set it up in the garage.  Probably cost me $100 total & can even be put up in a garage to have less worry about dust or contaminants.  Great for people without shops & with limited area plus not something most neighbors will complain about it especially since you take it down when done.  There you go, portable "redneck" paint booth.


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nick,

With the lack of a true booth, I like painting outside on calm mornings, then hanging the parts in a closed garage with little or no stuff moving about to help fight dust adhering to parts.

I guess that's my "way" of doing it now. If I made a booth again I'd use heavier plastic vs the 0.4 mil clear drop clothes that blow all around.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 18, 2012)

If you are painting in the garage, spritzing the floor down with a hose can keep the floating dust down.  I've been doing more brush painting lately and it has worked well- just expect some color sanding after the fact.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 18, 2012)

Garage with tarps and masking as needed. I have painted outside. It dries faster but you have to deal with dust, bugs and flying matter more outside.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 18, 2012)

Just for fun, a friend of mine was painting a car outside and some long leggedy bug landed on the fresh paint.  He carefully grabbed it and pulled it off.  The legs broke free from the body and sank into the paint. No one ever noticed afterwards. People obsess about paint and it doesn't really matter that much.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2012)

*I use a heat gun for better results*

I just paint in the garage no plastic or fancy paint booth for me since my trick is the use of a heat gun before & after painting anything -- dust is never a problem since dry time is a couple of minutes & the paint is baked onto whatever I paint - works for me -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 19, 2012)

I use the heat gun trick too- it works well for me!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2012)

Hanging from the boughs under the shade of our magnolia tree with a tall glass of iced tea.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2012)

I paint outside on non-windy, low humidity days. be CAREFUL not to paint too early or too late to avoid moisture getting on your paintables. Dew is a bitch!
I paint as quickly as possible to ensure wet overlap, and a smooth finish. I paint in shade if possible.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

Get some big cheap drop cloths from Harbor Freight and that will keep over spray from hitting everything in your garage.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> Get some big cheap drop cloths from Harbor Freight and that will keep over spray from hitting everything in your garage.




You guys are really slipping. I fully expected Vince's reply to be along the lines of "I paint in Dave's moms kitchen" or even something better. What is it? Christmas spirit? a manlove truce? Come on guys this thing has reached two pages and you haven't bashed each other yet! Its a cry'in shame when a third party has to start instigating! V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> a manlove truce?




Thanks Shawn, I just spewed Pepsi all over everything and am ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!! So true!!!!!:eek:


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 20, 2012)

You guys are funny.  I totally got the answer I was looking for.  Everyone gave pretty diverse info.
I personally like Gary Mc's creative solution.  Once again, using that "out of the box" brain.  Thanks everyone.

Now Dave and Vince can ramble 
Thanks for your serious answer Vince, haha.


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 20, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> This is going to sound ridiculous but I have a Big Lots 10' x 10' picnic canopy tent (top cover only) and about 6 cheap shower curtains hung from all sides.  The roof supports are great to hang items from.  It's portable, can be taken down and put away when not in use, can be put up virtually anywhere and keeps your parts out of elements & dust while they dry.  Cheap clear shower curtains work best so you get plenty of light.   Mine has a white plastic canopy for more light.  I used clothespins to hold the shower curtains together if I use it in the yard but have also set it up in the garage.  Probably cost me $100 total & can even be put up in a garage to have less worry about dust or contaminants.  Great for people without shops & with limited area plus not something most neighbors will complain about it especially since you take it down when done.  There you go, portable "redneck" paint booth.




Awesome idea and most likely to find these cheaper right now! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 20, 2012)

*I got lucky*

my work has a large walking spray booth with individual stalls and hangers
but I did paint some motorcycle parts one time in a makeshift tarp tent.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2012)

My Dad was a body and paint man for over 50 years so we grew up with sandpaper in our hands. With the old laquers you could shoot these virtually anywhere because mistakes were pretty easy to correct. The enamels almost require some sort of booth. I occasionally restore a car and I actually sprayed the color coat in the yard (75 degrees, no wind, low humidity--a rare day in Geargia!) on this one then closed off a carport with plastic sheeting to shoot the clear coat. My garage had way too much stuff in it! I did hose down and squegee the concrete floor to eliminate as much dust as possible. V/r Shawn


----------



## krazi (Apr 22, 2013)

*paint tips*

I usually paint in the garage. then you don't have to worry about ruining new paint when you move it. use plenty of lights, and make sure atleast one door is open. also, leave the newly painted parts alone for atleast 2 weeks so the paint can cure and harden. I learned this lesson the hard way when I scraped off a big chunk of new paint during assembly.


----------



## Djshakes (May 7, 2013)

Being in SoCal helps with climate. I shoot everything outdoors. Yeah, I get bugs and dust sometimes or other poope falling from the trees.  All easily fixed when shooting single stage.  My setup is so ghetto you guys would laugh.  A rickety wood arch system I built out of 2x4's.


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

...when gnats and bugs get stuck in my paint I say to them "serves you right you little as_hole for ruining my paint!".....


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 7, 2013)

I did a Raleigh chain case from the garage rafters.


----------

